# Externes Forum auf HTML Seite einbinden?



## Jannomag (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi.
ich wollte bei meiner kleinen Homepage mein Forum auf eine HTML Seite einbinden, damit das so wirkt, als wenn das direkt draufgecodet ist.
Naja. Ich habs per Iframe versucht, allerdings hat der Iframe ja eine eigene Scrollbar...und das finde ich nicht wirklich schön.

Ist das irgendwie möglich, das Forum (das ist WBB 2.3.6) auf eine HTML Seite einzubinden?
Oder kann man einen Iframe so einstellen, dass dieser sich automatisch der Seite, die dort drin angezeigt wird, anpasst?

Ich kann kein PHP und habe auch keine Zeit und Lust das zu lernen...und ich nehme mal an, mit PHP geht das sicherlich "einfacher" 

Bitte helf mir dabei!

So siehts z.Z. mit Iframe aus:
LINK

Mfg
Jannomag

PS: Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, mir zu helfen, indem er mir das als PHP Seite coded, hätt ich damit auch kein Problem! Allerdings möchte ich das nicht unbedingt, denn das ich ja echt viel Arbeit und ich möchte nicht unbedingt jemanden da was aufsetzen ^^ ihr habt ja noch andere Sachen zutun ^^


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi!


Jannomag hat gesagt.:


> kann man einen Iframe so einstellen, dass dieser sich automatisch der Seite, die dort drin angezeigt wird, anpasst?


http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/iframe_resize2/


----------



## Jannomag (8. Oktober 2007)

Danke für deine Antowort, allerdings funktioniert das nicht richtig!

Ich habe das Javascript aus dem Quelltext der Seite rauskopirt und bei mir eingefügt. Ich sehe allerdings keine Veränderung!

Das Forum besteht ja aus Tabellen...ist das damit auch möglich?
Also ich hab jetzt mal das so gelassen, wie ich das dem Quelltext der Seite, die du mir gegeben hast, entnommen habe. Da kannst du / könnt ihr euch das ergebnis halt ansehen (link steht oben in meinem ersten Beitrag).

MfG
Jannomag


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. Oktober 2007)

versuch mal in deinem Html-code die angaben der höhe und breite nicht in pixel sondern in prozent anzugeben!
einfach hinter die vorhandene zahl ein "%" schreiben!
(sinnvoll wäre natürlich 100%)


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2007)

Jannomag hat gesagt.:


> Danke für deine Antowort, allerdings funktioniert das nicht richtig!
> 
> Ich habe das Javascript aus dem Quelltext der Seite rauskopirt und bei mir eingefügt. Ich sehe allerdings keine Veränderung!
> 
> ...


Ich kann im Quellcode deiner verlinkten Seite das erforderliche Script nicht entdecken und das height="800"-Attribut hat im iFrame auch nichts verloren, wenn er sich dem Inhalt dynamisch anpassen soll.


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Oktober 2007)

Auch, wenn du alles korrekt eingebunden hättest, das wird nichts werden.

Dokumente welche sich auf unterschiedlichen (Sub)Domains befinden, haben keinen Zugriff aufeinander.


----------



## Jannomag (8. Oktober 2007)

@Johannes7146:
hatte ich schonmal vorher versucht...ging auch net! Aber danke trotzdem!

@Maik:
Das hab ich rausgenommen, damit ich das testen kann. Da ist nichts mehr davon drin 

@Sven Mintel:
Schnell gesagt:
Es geht nicht?

hmm find ich schade!

Gibts da nicht irgendeine andere Möglichkeit?

MfG
Jannomag


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Oktober 2007)

Jannomag hat gesagt.:


> @Sven Mintel:
> Schnell gesagt:
> Es geht nicht?



Jo, so siehts aus 

Ist dein Webspace denn PHP/Mysql-tauglich?

Wenn ja, versuchs doch mit einem eigenen Forum....das brauchst du dann nicht einbetten, und für die Installation eines Forums benötigt man keine umfangreichen Kenntnisse in PHP/Mysql.


----------



## Jannomag (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich hab ja auf meinem Server n Forum 
Ich habe ein Forum und eine normale Homepage.
Ich möchte nun auf die Homepage selber das Forum einbinden, sodass man nicht immer direkt die Page verlassen, bzw. extra das Forum aufmachen muss...find ich iwie besser!


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Oktober 2007)

Na dann ist doch alles Bestens...wozu der ganze Aufwand mit dem iFrame....passe doch das vorhandene Forum an das Layout deiner restlichen Seiten an.

Dazu sind normalerweise nur wenige Änderungen an den Templates des Forums vonnöten


----------



## Jannomag (9. Oktober 2007)

Da haben wir auch schon da nächste Problem ^^

Ich kann zwar nen Banner und die Buttongrafiken machen, allerdings kann ich nicht mehr!
Sprich, ich kann nicht den kompletten Banner mit Menü von meiner Page nehmen und beim WBB reinpacken...mit "ich kann nicht", meine ich, dass ich davon nichts verstehe ^^

Sonst hätt ich das ja schon längst gemacht!


----------



## Maik (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi,


Jannomag hat gesagt.:


> Da haben wir auch schon da nächste Problem ^^
> 
> Ich kann zwar nen Banner und die Buttongrafiken machen, allerdings kann ich nicht mehr!
> Sprich, ich kann nicht den kompletten Banner mit Menü von meiner Page nehmen und beim WBB reinpacken...mit "ich kann nicht", meine ich, dass ich davon nichts verstehe ^^
> ...


das wäre dann ein klassischer Fall für das Jobforum.


----------

